# Flat iron gets hot outside?



## astronaut (Mar 9, 2008)

So I'm like a total flat iron rookie. Just bought my very first one. It's a t3.







And it gets very hot where the plates are on the outside. I see youtube videos where some girls are holding both ends of their straightener no problem and I'm thinking, "Heyyyy! I can't do that with mine!". Is this a normal thing with most straighteners? Should I go get another one? It has to be available at Ulta though...


----------



## COBI (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't have the T3, but I do have a couple of other high grade irons.

When I have the iron set at the higher/highest temps, the outside does get hot, not enough to burn, but certainly enough for me to notice if I hold it.

The high temps on flat irons (particularly quality flat irons) is VERY hot, so it is not surprising that some of that heat disperses.

I'll be interested to see if other T3 users do not have this problem.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 9, 2008)

When I set my iron to the 300's, it's so hot on the outside that I can't touch it.


----------

